# تحميل كتاب Modern Control Engineering-Ogata 3rd Edition-



## عبد السبوح (27 ديسمبر 2010)

Modern Control Engineering
3rd Edition

*scanned book*

by​
 Katsuhiko Ogata​
University of Minnesota​


Printed in U.S.A 1997​
ISBN : 0-13-227307-1​ 

*-------------------------------------------

 *Modern Control Engineering
3rd Edition * 

32.8 MB
 

اضغط للتحميل
برابط دائم _ باذن الله _ و مباشر و يدعم الاستكمال
 
---------------------------------------------------------------
يرجي تحويل امتداد الملف بعد التحميل من ram الي pdf
اضغط هنا لمعرفة كيف يتم تحويل الامتداد

-----------------------------------------




*
 *أنا تعبت من نفسي والله ! ..(مسلسل جديد..تابعونا..) *​


----------



## alith (28 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكور على الكتاب


----------

